# A Two Vehicle Crash Sends a State Trooper to the Hospital



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

HADLEY, MASSACHUSETTS (WWLP) - The crash happened just before noon on Thursday in Hadley along Bay Road. A state police cruiser and cable company van collided almost head on. The van flipped over on its roof. The accident left the state trooper trapped in the car.The state trooper was life-flighted to Baystate Medical Center. The section of Bay Road between Middle Street and West Street was closed for a time. So far there's no word on the condition of the state trooper or the driver of the other vehicle.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

*Two Vehicle Crash Sends a State Trooper to the Hospital*

*State Trooper Injured in Head-On Crash*

 Video 
State Police are investigating an accident involving one of their own. A cable television truck apparently crossed the center line on Bay Road in Hadley. The impacrt caused the white pick up to overturn, and left the State Police car mangled, with the trooper trapped inside.

Jeff Kristek with the Hadley Fire Department told CBS 3 Springfield: says "We used the jaws of life and a spreader to pick the state trooper out of the car. I mean it's a pretty bad accident. Yeah, I would say he's pretty lucky."

State Police say Trooper David Kenney was on patrol when his cruiser was struck. While Trooper Kenney had to be pried out of his cruiser, 23 year old Nicholas Ianniccheri in the cable truck was ejected from the cab.

Trooper Charles Yagodzinski said Ianniccheri "wasn't wearing a seat belt apparently he was thrown out of the vehicle and landed out of the vehicle and landed outside on his back."

Trooper Charles Yagodzinski was too shaken to appear on camera, but told us Trooper Kenney is a friend and 3-5 year veteran of the Northampton Barracks.

He says both Trooper Kenney and Ianniccheri were conscious, but neither remembers what happened. They both were taken to Baystate Medical Center.


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Holy crap. I just saw it on the news. The cars are DESTROYED. I hope the trooper is ok. The news didn't say that he was hurt bad, but they don't lifeflight uninjured people.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Jesus christ, I only saw the picture in the post above but goddamn that does not look good. Good luck to the trooper...and the other driver...


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Not 3-5. 35 years on the job.


----------



## ArthurDPage (Mar 2, 2006)

wow that looks bad, hope the trooper and other driver have a nice easy recovery (medflight means someone was hurt but because of the status of being a state trooper they may have taken every precaution and decided to fly him) anyonoe know the whole story beside what the media publishes ( i can imagine if the herald did a report, they seem to have a grudge with the state police)


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

No story really, the other driver was not paying attention and crossed the center line, causing a head-on.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

They didn't call us...I heard that Troop C recon is investigating...(our day guy is out of state at training)...


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Here is a story from Mass Live (Springfield Republican)

Trooper, man hurt in head-on crash

Friday, April 28, 2006 By DIANE LEDERMAN
*[email protected]*

HADLEY - A state trooper and an employee of East Coast Cable Communication were listed in serious condition at Baystate Medical Center in Springfield yesterday following a head-on collision just before noon on Bay Road. 
The trooper, David Kenney, was traveling west on Bay Road when his cruiser collided with the truck being driven by Nicholas Ianniccheri, 25, of Charleton. Hadley police officer Barry T. O'Connor said neither driver knew what happened but that Ianniccheri crossed over the line into the cruiser. 
Hadley police officer David S. Bertera said a state police accident reconstruction team is investigating. 
The Hadley Fire Department had to pry the driver's side door to free Kenney from the cruiser which folded on impact. Kenney, who police said worked at the Registry of Motor Vehicles here, was wearing his seat belt. 
Ianniccheri, who was driving a white truck with East Coast Cable and Communication on the door, was not wearing a seat belt, police said. His truck had flipped over onto the roof and also received serious damage including the loss of a passenger side wheel. 
A helicopter was called to the scene but called off when it became apparent the ambulance would get to the hospital faster, police said. 
Traffic on Bay Road was blocked between Middle Street and Aqua Vitae Road as more than a dozen cruisers, fire apparatus and ambulances responded to the scene. 
O'Connor said, "It was pretty shocking" to arrive on the scene to find the accident involved a police officer.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers go out to Trooper Kenney and his family.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I hope every one recovers quickly and will be ok


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

That piece of road is a pretty straight shot...somebody did something wrong, other than not wearing their seatbelt...I have worked with Barry O'Conner and he's a pretty square kid...I am confident that the invest will be properly conducted.


----------



## ArthurDPage (Mar 2, 2006)

is anyone aware of the troopers updated condition? also thank you for the story link.


----------



## godfather (Apr 14, 2006)

Hope everything is okay with him. Met him a few times, seems like a really good guy.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

ArthurDPage said:


> is anyone aware of the troopers updated condition? also thank you for the story link.


I heard he is stable at Bay State Medical in Springfield. Dave Kenny is the nicest guy in the world and was ready to retire. Sgt Yago and he go way back and the entire B-6 barracks is praying for Dave and his family.


----------

